# علاقة مادة Probability and Statistics باختصاص هندسة الاتصالات



## عراقيه انا (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا : كل عام وانتم بخير.

وهذه اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى وان شاء الله استفيد من معلوماتكم .

ثانيا: اريد معلومات عن علاقة مادة Probability and Statistics باختصاص هندسة الاتصالات.

واذا امكن تكون في اللغة الانكليزيه لاني بحثت في الانترنت ولم اتمكن من ايجاد معلومات عن هذا الموضوع.

شكرا جزيلا لكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.​


----------



## عراقيه انا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رجاءا اريد مثلا 
مثال عن samle space لكن يكون في اختصاص هندسة الاتصالات لكي يوضح العلاقه بين البروبابلتي وهندسة الاتصالات.
او اي شي يوضح العلاقه بين البروبابلتي وهندسة الاتصالات.
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## coco2015 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اختى الكريمة هذا هو الرابط واتمنى يكون كما اردتى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/18368993/25c5b211/Fundamentals_of_Probability_an.html?s=1

واذا لم يكن هو اخبرينى


----------



## عراقيه انا (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم شكرا على الكتاب يحوي امثله جيده.
لكن اذا امكن اريد صفحة واحدة تقريبا شرح عن علاقة مادة البروبابلتي بهندسة الاتصالات (يعني لماذا ندرس هذه الماده في اختصاصنا؟)...


----------



## Maryem (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
Some probability distribution could help us in studying and simulating the behavior of mobile subscribers and nodes in a wireless network.
for example, we suppose that nodes are deployed following a _Poisson_ distribution, and that mobiles are walking with a random walk model.. then we simulate network behavior ...


----------



## amirengineer (11 ديسمبر 2009)

The Probabilty Gives us the Abillty to charchterise any​ 
Random system,signal or in genral way any randoum​ 
behavieor of any of them(this in case of ​ 
communcation ,of course there is another uses out side this field)​ 
So...As the Communcation theory deals with systems​ 
which transmite informations (data) from point to​ 
point,we have as a designer to designe those Systems whom contains many Randomise processes​ 
Like(Source Coding--->which convert the symbols of the information like(communcation engineer) to a​ 
Code in binary fourm (00101100101110),also like the Channel coding--->which Adds redunduncy bits in order to keep the​ 
probabilty of error that may could accure in the Transmited​ 
information is very low which we calle(Bit Error Rate)..,like0011000101100101110​ 
red for redundncy bits & blue for the information
so this is a very small introduction to this huge Subject i hope it 
Helps​ 
هذا علي حد علمي و الله أعلم​


----------



## hamoo38 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا جماعه انا كمان مكنتش عارف ليه بندرس الاحتمالات 
و برضه لسه مش مقتنع اوى بس اكيد حقابلها فى مجال العمل


----------



## عراقيه انا (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elecric1_eng (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا محتاجة الموضوع كلش عندي ملزمة رائعة . حيث اخذنا الموضوع مال احتمالية بالمرحلة الثالثة -قسم الكهرباء جامعة الموصل وعني ايضا محاظرات اذا اتحبين ارسلج هيا اني بالخدمة وانشاء الله مااقصر


----------



## عراقيه انا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله اخوي 
elecric1_eng اذا تكدر ترسل الملازم اريدهم وكلش اشكرك مقدما وبارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------

